
First Solar’s new world record for solar cell efficiency and why it’s important - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/02/26/first-solars-new-world-record-for-solar-cell-efficiency-and-why-its-important/
======
lutusp
Let's not forget that the most important number in solar cell technology is,
not maximum cell efficiency, but watts per dollar expended on installed
capacity (i.e. W/$). Measured that way, competing technologies shake out
differently, and the most efficient cells aren't necessarily in the running.

But for the future, as the most promising technologies gain an advantage
because of volume production, the relationship changes and the most efficient
cells may become contenders in the more fundamental W/$ competition.

